# Using/Booting FreeBSD on the Firefly RK-3328 (not 3399!) SoC



## OldMonster (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello.
A few years ago I bought the "Firefly RK3328cc" (at the peak of delight from RPI3). Unfortunately, I could not launch FreeBSD on it. Topic about RK3399 reminded me. But, as before, I could not find references on such experience on the Internet. Does anyone have information about the launch of FreeBSD at this SoC?
In essence, I need a hint: what image to use which ports of the U-Boot use? If someone owns such information - please share.

sorry my English (googlish)


----------

